
Vulkan Developers Day Draws Top Talent to Nvidia ’s Silicon Valley Campus - gnarbarian
http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/01/19/vulkan-developers-day/
======
gnarbarian
Carmack likes what he sees so far:

[https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/689248999845437441](https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/689248999845437441)

------
gnarbarian
More links:

[http://vrworld.com/2016/01/21/nvidia-vulkan-developers-
day/](http://vrworld.com/2016/01/21/nvidia-vulkan-developers-day/)

------
gnarbarian
If anyone was there I'd love to hear your impressions.

